# krylon cobalt blue



## spoker (Nov 9, 2015)

krylon has a bunch of "special"colors u can only see on line,once u find one u like go 2 a shruwinn-williams paint store and they can order it 4 u,lost the link,just google krylon cobalt blue to get started,when u find somthing u like a sherwinn-williams store can order it 4 you as they own krylon paints


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Good to know!


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2015)

the colbalt is spot on,makes upalot f schwinn bikes


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Is there any link to these colors? The Krylon site has nothing...


----------



## bricycle (Nov 9, 2015)

http://www.vintagerevivals.com/2011/05/krylons-top-secret-colors-and-how-to.html


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2015)

bricycle said:


> http://www.vintagerevivals.com/2011/05/krylons-top-secret-colors-and-how-to.html




Thanks. I was on that page, but the Krylon link didn't work.


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2015)

heres a start https://www.google.com/search?q=kry...WprG8hMkCFUZpPgoddP0DzQ#imgrc=0UWoewQi7COQPM:


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2015)

*computor slow*

hard 4 me to comunicate=computor acting up


----------



## catfish (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## spoker (Nov 9, 2015)

krylon 5180 is the cobalt blue number


----------



## spoker (Nov 10, 2015)

krylon http://www.vintagerevivals.com/2011/05/krylons-top-secret-colors-and-how-to.html


----------



## mike j (Nov 10, 2015)

Great info, thanks Spoker. These colors are better than Martha Stewart's. I'm torn between Celery & Honeydew. Wait till the Stig sees this!


----------

